# Does the type of rock java ferns are tied to matter?



## avawild (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm a newbie and am just starting to add plants to my aquarium. I have a java fern that I can attach to drift wood, or rocks. I understand java fern is a rhizome plant, but I don't know what part of the plant is the rhizome. Can someone educate me on that. Second question: how does the root attach itself to the rock? For example, if the rock is soft or splinters easy like limestone or slate, does the root force its way into the porous rock? Or does it adhere itself somehow so that the porosity of the rock doesn't matter and I can attach it to a piece of marble or granite? I have some anubias that I put into small terra cotta pots with the bottom cut out. What substrate is best: sand, gravel, potting soil mixed with vermiculite, clay, and florite? Or should I just tie it to a rock too? Finally, I do not want to add CO2 to my tank, but I can add Flourish or Excel. Are there any other plants that will withstand chichlid abuse and are low maintenance - besides fake ones!???? :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In my tanks, not even java fern withstands mbuna abuse. If you want the roots to attach, use a rough rock with texture, not marble.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

The roots are brown and really thin and stringy. The rhizome is the part of the plant that grows. It is basically a skinny tube, the roots grow out one side and the leaves grow out the other. The rhizome is the part if the plant that will attach to the rock or driftwood, not the roots. A rough surface rock will work better than a smooth one. Rather than trying to tie the plant to the rock, I use super glue gel. You can use quick drying super glue gel type only, stuff from Walgreens or rite aid works great, but any gel type will work. Dry the the rock and the rhizome. Put the glue on the rock and then attach the rhizome part of the plant to the rock. Hold in place, spray a little bit of water in it, this activates the glue and helps to dry it faster. The glue will turn white. After a couple minutes the glue should be dry. If it is dry, you should not be able to easily pull the plant off. Once dry the glue is inert and will not harm the plant or the fish and you can put it in your tank. Once started this way, the plant will grow already attached to the rock. You can do the same thing with Anubias. You don't need any special soil for these plants. They don't really need much of anything really. No CO2, excel, special lights, etc...


----------



## avawild (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for your advice. I have tied the java fern to drift wood, hope that works. I will see if I can get the super glue gel. If not, I will tie the Anubias to rocks.


----------

